# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  Panda Mobile Security бесплатно

## grobik

В связи с празднованием 25-ой годовщины со дня основания компания *PandaLABS* предлагает всем желающим годовую лицензию на защиту мобильных устройств под управлением Андроид. 
Условие получения простое - твитнуть хэпибёсду с хэштэгом *#Panda25Years*.
 :Rtfm: 



> A license of our Android antivirus to everyone who congratulate us through our Twitter account (https://twitter.com/Panda_Security) using the hashtag: ‪*#‎Panda25years‬*




*Mobile*

p.s.) Искренние поздравления испанцам, создателям первого облачного (и вдобавок бесплатного) антивируса !!!  :Cheesy:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

